# do these even work?????



## ghettodreamz (Sep 12, 2006)

i haVE seen so many of these setups for like A 100 buks aRe they even worth it??? is it better off to get my own setup? how much lighting would be suitbale 4 it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Economy-Hydropo...ryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mutt (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah it'll work. Having a seperate Resivour would make it easier. but ya are gettin everything ya need except a light and fans. I'd go with a 400W system or more (I'd run a 600W) for that set-up. IMHO


----------



## ghettodreamz (Sep 13, 2006)

the fans i need can be found aT like a computer store right??? how many should i get


----------



## Nutra Wand (Sep 13, 2006)

*Edit Spammer*


----------



## Ogof (Sep 13, 2006)

E-bay is good and cheap for computer fans.
You need at least 2 one for intake and one for exhaust.

Check how many CFM of air the fans move, they differ.

400W lights minimum, 600 better as Mutt said.

Good luck.


----------

